# Chapel St Leonards Anyone?



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would there be any interest in a rally at Chapel St Leonards

Goodwin Park

I have not got all the details yet but if there is enough interest we may be able to get a rally booked in for April.

Please post on here if you think you would be able to attend it would be a 4 day weekend rally Friday to Monday possibly 3rd Apr to 6th Apr 2009

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody interested then 8O 

Shall I knock it on the head then?

Jacquie


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I think people may be confused I think you mean Chapel St. Leonards.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Opps spelling never was my good point :lol: thanks for point that out wooly

Still no interest though  oh well maybe folks don't like Skegness area much


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie! It's not that Skeggy isn't any good, it's just that Auntie Sandra and I will have already done two meets/rallies on the trot, at Newark then Mablethorpe.  :wink: 

We really would love to move down the road for some more, but we have other things to do... cut the grass, prepare the plant pots, paint the fence, finish widening a driveway, finish an en-suite at home, make some HUGE light boxes for nephew in Scotland... etc... etc... :roll: 

We have to get these jobs done in time to go to France at the end of May. 

Gaw, there's always a job and seldom enough hours in a day to do them! There's no rest for the wicked! :roll: :lol:


----------

